# [OT] Mi opinion sobre el nuevo instalador

## Cyberstudio

Hola a todos

Escribo este post para poner mis impresiones con el nuevo instalador grafico. Hace ya algún tiempo me entere de que el equipo de desarrollo de gentoo estaba creando un instalador grafico. También pude ver algunos screenshots.

Para sorpresa mía, en la 2006.0 ya estaba dicho instalador grafico. Así que.. Porque no intentarlo? Hoy me pongo manos a la obra, descargo el cd, lo grabo y a instalar se a dicho!

Al iniciar el nuevo instalador grafico, todo esta muy profesional, al punto de que puedes navegar y chatear mientras instalas.  La instalación se hace sobre un livecd corriendo gnome, así que puedes hacer todo lo que haces normalmente dentro de gnomo, mientras instalas.

Algo que no me gusta del nuevo método es que el usuario ya no toquetea los archivos. Ahora pones los uses desde el asistente, pero no sabes que esos uses van a parar a /etc/make.conf. Yo lo se porque no es mi 1era vez con gentoo, pero alguien recién llegado de otra distro es casi seguro que no lo sepa.

Aun cuando en el FAQ digan que la instalación no es mas fácil están en un error. Claro que es mas fácil! Ahora particionas solo con el Mouse!. antes lla documentacion tenia 110 paginas. ahora no creo que sean 5.

Luego de seleccionar todas las opciones, cuando pulsas el botón Instalar  solo te resta mirar lo que el instalador hace. Al  usar el nuevo instalador siento que pierdo control sobre el sistema, cosa que no me gusta.

A modo de ejemplo: mientras escribo esta línea se esta compilando el kernel. Con que opciones se esta compilando?? Solo dios sabe. Tengo la mala impresión de que esta usando un kernel generico creado con genkernel. Resultado?? Luego de la instalación tendré que recompilar el kernel a mi gusto.

Con el nuevo sistema de instalación ya tengo menos control de lo que se hace y como se hace, creo que es el primer paso para dejar el espíritu gentoo (Ese espíritu de que Si no lo hiciste tu, entonces no esta) y empezar a adoptar el estilo de fedora.

Según como veo las cosas, continuare instalando mi sistema a la antigua, todo a mano, donde yo se lo que se hace y porque se hace, al fin y al cabo el que lo esta haciendo soy yo!

Muchos de ustedes seguro opinan distinto que yo sobre este tema. Yo por mi parte respeto sus opiniones. Ahora bien, creo que en los meses siguientes veremos un éxodo de novatos sin la mínima idea de lo que es un kernel, usando gentoo y preguntando cosas en el foro del tipo como compilo un programa?

En fin, espero que este no sea el 1er paso para la desaparición del espíritu gentoo.

----------

## alexlm78

Como dije en el postr que trata sobre el livecd para 2006.0, no estoy de acuerdo con el instalador grafico.

Creo que la postura de los usuarios de Gentoo, al menos los verdaderos usuarios que empezaron con el desde hace ya bastante tiempo, es que si quisieramos un instalador grafico, donde no sepamos absolutamente nada de lo que esta haciendo el sistema, hubieramos instalado Fedora, Mandriva, SuSE, SLES, RHAS, RHES, o cualquier otra distro de ese tipo.

Yo creo que hacer este tipo de cosas, es simplemente crea mas usuarios para Gentoo, para lo cual no tengo nada en contra, solo pido un enorme favor, y creo que hablo en nombre de los verdaderos USUARIOS de GENTOO LINUX

No estandaricemos el instalador grafico para Gentoo, dejenlo como una forma alternativa de instalacion.

Sinceramente, ya han pasado casi 5 años desde que tome Gentoo como distro, y me doleria mucho volver a la eterna busqueda de una distro para hackers.

Eso es todo lo que pedimos, CONSERVEMOS EL ESPIRITU ORIGINAL DE GENTOO, Haces lo que puedes hacer, y si no puede aprende.........

una de las frases que mas se aprecian en este mundo RTFM, y con eso aprendemos tanto, y de la mano de Gentoo lo hemos aplicado tantas veces.

NO FEDORIZEMOS GENTOO

PORFAVOR........      :Confused: 

Saluditos.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Bueno, ya no aguanto mas. voy a cancelar la instalacion. Prefiero instalar gentoo a mi gusto en una semana y no un gentoo generico en 4 horas.   :Confused: 

Algo esta mal, muy mal. esperemos que dentro de 1 año podamos continuar instalando gentoo a mano. de lo contrario creo que la otra opcion es slackware.

----------

## alexlm78

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> Bueno, ya no aguanto mas. voy a cancelar la instalacion. Prefiero instalar gentoo a mi gusto en una semana y no un gentoo generico en 4 horas.  
> 
> Algo esta mal, muy mal. esperemos que dentro de 1 año podamos continuar instalando gentoo a mano. de lo contrario creo que la otra opcion es slackware.

 

Tristemente, y muy tristemente, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Slackware, Debian, o FreeBSD......mmmm, no FreeBSD no, demasiados problemas......

Saluditos

----------

## flaab_0n

Que hagan un livecd para instalacion manual y otro livecd para instalacion modalidad pringaos, no?

Salu2

----------

## pacho2

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Al iniciar el nuevo instalador grafico, todo esta muy profesional, al punto de que puedes navegar y chatear mientras instalas.  La instalación se hace sobre un livecd corriendo gnome, así que puedes hacer todo lo que haces normalmente dentro de gnomo, mientras instalas.

 

Muy interesante   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> Algo que no me gusta del nuevo método es que el usuario ya no toquetea los archivos.

 

Siempre puedes toquetearlos después de la instalación, es un poco como una especie de "stage 4"  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ahora pones los uses desde el asistente, pero no sabes que esos uses van a parar a /etc/make.conf. Yo lo se porque no es mi 1era vez con gentoo, pero alguien recién llegado de otra distro es casi seguro que no lo sepa.

 

¿adónde iban a ir? No te lo tomes a mal, es una pregunta, es decir, ¿dónde créias que iban a ir esos uses? Gracias por la información  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ahora particionas solo con el Mouse!

 

Eso sí que lo agradeceré yo personalmente. Siempre he sido un negado con el fsck, es lo que más me costó con mi instalación desde el stage1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Luego de seleccionar todas las opciones, cuando pulsas el botón Instalar  solo te resta mirar lo que el instalador hace. Al  usar el nuevo instalador siento que pierdo control sobre el sistema, cosa que no me gusta.

 

¿tienes algún screenshot sobre esta etapa, quiero ver ese instalador  :Smile: 

Coincido contigo en que a mi me gusta ver la salida, pero, como te acabo de decir, no sé como es ese instalador  :Sad:  Gracias  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tengo la mala impresión de que esta usando un kernel generico creado con genkernel. Resultado?? Luego de la instalación tendré que recompilar el kernel a mi gusto.

 

A mi eso me parece muy bien. Lo mejor es que, la primera vez, se compile un kernel "genérico" que te asegure que al arrancar por primera vez todo te va a funcionar. Luego ya podrás recompilarlo a tu gusto  :Smile:  Yo lo hice así en su día

 *Quote:*   

> Con el nuevo sistema de instalación ya tengo menos control de lo que se hace y como se hace, creo que es el primer paso para dejar el espíritu gentoo (Ese espíritu de que Si no lo hiciste tu, entonces no esta) y empezar a adoptar el estilo de fedora.

 

Creo que es un pelín exagerado, pero bueno..., es una opinión  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Según como veo las cosas, continuare instalando mi sistema a la antigua, todo a mano, donde yo se lo que se hace y porque se hace, al fin y al cabo el que lo esta haciendo soy yo!

 

El espiritu gentoo continúa, ya que puedes seguir instalando a la antigua, incluso ahora tienes otra opción más (el instalador gráfico) lo cual, desde  mi punto de vista, es una ventaja  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Muchos de ustedes seguro opinan distinto que yo sobre este tema. Yo por mi parte respeto sus opiniones. Ahora bien, creo que en los meses siguientes veremos un éxodo de novatos sin la mínima idea de lo que es un kernel, usando gentoo y preguntando cosas en el foro del tipo como compilo un programa?

 

Yo no tendré inconveniente en intentar ayudarles, siempre y cuando formulen las preguntas según las normas del foro y se hayan documentado mínimamente anteriormente  :Smile:  No creo que gentoo deba ser una distro "elitista"

 *Quote:*   

> En fin, espero que este no sea el 1er paso para la desaparición del espíritu gentoo.

 

No creo que lo sea  :Wink: 

_________

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Creo que la postura de los usuarios de Gentoo, al menos los verdaderos usuarios que empezaron con el desde hace ya bastante tiempo, es que si quisieramos un instalador grafico, donde no sepamos absolutamente nada de lo que esta haciendo el sistema, hubieramos instalado Fedora, Mandriva, SuSE, SLES, RHAS, RHES, o cualquier otra distro de ese tipo.

 

Como soy un usuario reciente me considero un usuario de mentira  :Wink:  Es broma  :Smile: 

A mi gentoo me seguirá gustando aunque tenga un instalador gráfico. Seguirá siendo una distribución que se podrá seguir instalando, si quieres, con el antiguo método. Seguirá usando portage, y cosas como la gestión de paquetes no creo que cambien  :Smile:  Yo no estoy alarmado  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No estandaricemos el instalador grafico para Gentoo, dejenlo como una forma alternativa de instalacion.

 

Yo soportaría oficialmente tanto el instalador gráfico como el normal. Sólo en caso de que esto sea imposible, daría preferencia al método de instalación clásico, pero si es posible mantener las dos opciones, perfecto  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sinceramente, ya han pasado casi 5 años desde que tome Gentoo como distro, y me doleria mucho volver a la eterna busqueda de una distro para hackers.

 

Hay muchos hackers que usan Debian, Slackware, incluso RedHat  :Smile:  No creo que gentoo tenga que ser una distro orientada exclusivamente para hackers

 *Quote:*   

> Eso es todo lo que pedimos, CONSERVEMOS EL ESPIRITU ORIGINAL DE GENTOO, Haces lo que puedes hacer, y si no puede aprende.........

 

Eso lo hay que hacer con todas las distribuciones y con todo en esta vida  :Smile:  Quizás es que yo aplico el espíritu de gentoo a toda mi vida  :Very Happy: 

___________

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> Bueno, ya no aguanto mas. voy a cancelar la instalacion. Prefiero instalar gentoo a mi gusto en una semana y no un gentoo generico en 4 horas.  

 

Esa decisión la has de tomar tú, yo no  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Algo esta mal, muy mal. esperemos que dentro de 1 año podamos continuar instalando gentoo a mano. de lo contrario creo que la otra opcion es slackware.

 

No sé que es lo que está mal, no creo que haya que dramatizar tanto simplemente porque se haya incluido un nuevo método de instalación   :Confused: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

___________

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> Que hagan un livecd para instalacion manual y otro livecd para instalacion modalidad pringaos, no?
> 
> Salu2

 

Llamar "pringaos" a los que prefieran la instalación gráfica es tan estúpido como llamar frikis a los que prefieren el otro método de instalación

----------

## Cyberstudio

Bien, para colmo de males el asistente ese me acaba de corromper una particion ntfs. para colmo de males en esa particion tenia todo mi rock!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gringo

sincermente no entiendo tanto alboroto por el jodío instalador, el que lo quiera usar que lo use y el que no, no lo usa, es asi de sencillo. No se trata de ser mas o menos "pringao", es una opción mas y todo lo que sea dar mas opciones al usuario simplemente me parece de chapeau.

saluetes

----------

## dmery

Gentoonitas,

Saludos a todos. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Pacho. Me parece que "arrancarse las vendas" porque Gentoo ofrece un instalador automatico es bien de gente "necia" y me disculpan el epiteto. El espiritu Linux -y Gentoo lo representa muy bien- es libertad de elegir como primer medida. Entonces cual es el drama   :Question: 

Esta el Genkernel para unos y la opcion de compilar el Kernel manualmente  para otros...cual es el drama   :Question:   Alguna persona perdera los "anillos" por eso   :Question:   A partir de hoy estara el instalador automatico para unos y otros seguiran el metodo "clasico".   :Exclamation:  Bienvenida la libertad   :Exclamation: 

Muchos nuevos companieros se arrimara a la Distribucion, bienvenidos sean; que yo sepa en este foro y en esta distribucion nadie necesita tener fama de ser Stallman, Robbins, Lavigne, Gianelloni, Murdock, Ritchie o Einstein para participar del mismo y por otro lado jamas vi que esos personajes por estos lados.

Asi que los nuevos "ignorantes" usuarios bienvenidos sean... de todos y de cualquiera se aprende si primero se es inteligente y ellos tambien con sus preguntas y dudas ayudaran a Gentoo a ser una mejor distribucion. Si tanto necesitan algunos miembros de  la "exclusividad",  pues busquense un foro donde participen miembros de la NASA, del CERN, MIT o tanto instituto afamado por ahi, pero esta Distribucion es para todos, si mis amigos...... esta distribucion y este foro son DEMOCRATICOS, para que participemos los "burros" y los menos "burros", de los "genios" nada puedo decir porque por aqui no los he visto.

Si necesitan experimentar, haganlo. Distribuciones como Slackware, FreeBSD, Debian, NetBSD, Plan9, Lunar y "Linux from scratch" -entre otras- estan a la disposicion y son gratuitas, vayan y experimenten, aprendan...etc, etc, pero para hacerlo no hay que esperar que Gentoo implemente un "instalador", debe ser una inquietud permanente del que la necesite, ademas de que todo lo que aprendan por esos lares de mucho le servira a toda la comunidad Gentoo, si es que deciden socializar ese conocimiento. Pero no me parece justo ni apropiado desmerecer Distribuciones como Fedora, Ubuntu, Mepis, Kanotix y otras mas solamente porque en nuestra "cabecita" existe la idea de que son faciles; ese sentimiento de marginar no esta en el espiritu Linux y mucho menos en el espiritu Gentoo.

FELICITACIONES AL TEAM GENTOO POR EL IMPORTANTE ESFUERZO EN IMPLEMENTAR UN INSTALADOR PARA QUIEN LO DESEE, DE ESTA MANERA GENTO CRECE Y MADURA

BIENVENIDOS LOS FUTUROS NUEVOS COMPANIEROS A LA EXPERIENCIA GENTOO, TODOS HAREMOS DE GENTOO ALGO MAS GRANDE

FELICITACIONES A LOS COMPANIEROS QUE EXPERIMENTEN FREEBSD, SLACKWARE, LUNAR, PLAN9 Y OTRAS, PORQUE CON EL CONOCIMIENTO QUE ADQUIERAN PODRAN ENRIQUECER A GENTOO

NUESTROS SALUDOS A TODOS LOS USUARIOS LINUX DE FEDORA, UBUNTU, MEPIS, PCBSD, KANOTIX Y OTRAS, PORQUE TODOS ESTAMOS EN ESTA AVENTURA DEL SOFTWARE LIBRE Y LA LIBERTAD CONSISTE EN SER LIBRES DE ELEGIR Y EXPERIMENTAR..... EL RESTO ES SOLO PREJUICIO.....

Salu2   :Very Happy: 

Daniel Mery

----------

## Cyberstudio

Si si, muy lindo. paz amor amistad y bla bla......

Pero no se trata de eso, se trata de que gentoo tiene una orientacion especifica, al igual que cada otra distro. mandrake por ejemplo no esta orientada a usuarios expertos. de la misma forma gentoo no esta orientada a novatos. que un novato use gentoo? pues perfecto, pero esa no es la orientacion de la distribucion.

Te imaginas a ferrari creando un auto super economico para competir con el toyota corolla? te imaginas a bugatti creando un compacto para competir con fiat? misma manera como no te imaginas a ferrari o bugatti haciendo autos compactos y economicos yo no me imagino a gentoo con un espiritu de "Click here to start".

Es simplemente un asunto de orientaciones. gentoo no esta orientada a ese tipo de usuarios.

----------

## pacho2

¿y por qué no intentar orientarla a todos los tipos de usuarios?

No sabía que mis posts fuesen tan bonitos y diesen idea de paz y bla, bla bla

----------

## Cyberstudio

Orientarla a todo el mundo es perder el espiritu.

Ejemplo: ese espiritu de.. "Hey hombre mira! un bugatti!   :Shocked: " ... se perderia si bugatti creara compactos. de la misma manera el espiritu de gentoo se pierde si fuera todo al click del raton

Un diamante vale tanto no es por bonito, es por escaso.

La satisfaccion que da gentoo es por lo dificil que es. valoramos lo que mas nos cuesta. en el caso de gentoo tiempo, mucho tiempo. la primera vez que instalaste gentoo de seguro te sentiste como dios, te viste como un iluminado, que casi podias volar. pero porque es todo eso?? Pues por lo dificil que fue, por el trabajo.

Sentirias lo mismo con una instalacion next,next,next,next,install...? Lo dudo mucho

----------

## alexlm78

Al final de cuentas, solo nos queda esperar, y como bien dijo un compañero aqui arribita, el que lo quiera usar que lo use el que no, no.

Igual no podemos hacer nada mas, si a los desarrolladores de gentoo, les entra patin, y pones este instalador como el nuevo metodo de instalacion de gentoo, lo unico que podremos hace es uno que otro coraje, y conservar nuestra vieja copia del LiveCD 2005.1-r1 universal para nuestra acquitectura, bajo llave, en caja fuerte por cuando se de la necesidad de reinstalar mi gentoo.

En solo espero que esto no sea el primer paso para crea otro fedora, hoy el instalador manaña, cron, apache, mysql, usuarios, etc...., entonces si tendre que volver a Debian o Slack.....

Esperemos que ese dia nunca llegue, seria un buen momento para empezar a orar.....

Saluditos.

----------

## flaab_0n

Es que yo soy friki, justamente por eso  :Wink: 

----------

## dmery

Cyberstudio,

Me parece que estas confundiendo un mundo de "marcas y exclusividades" con algo muy distinto a lo que significa una tecnologia "por y para todos".

Que yo sepa Gentoo no se orienta un "segmento del mercado" de usuarios "esclarecidos", porque si tuviera el espiritu de Ferrari, Bugati, Porsche establecerian un precio bastante alto para adquirirla y obviamente no seria "Open Source". Linux en general es para todo el mundo, pensando en la "billetera" -por eso es gratis- y para toda "sociologia del conocimiento". 

Ahora bien que cada persona se oriente o prefiera una distribucion por un sin fin de razones -casi todas temporales- es parte de la libertad de elegir, pero de ahi a establecer un "apartheid" basado en la discriminacion de los "novatos" hay un gran abismo por medio.

En estos anios de mi "vida linuxera" he observado a irracionales fanaticos de una distribucion que con el tiempo la "detestaban" fanaticamente. 

Por que crees tu que un usuario "Ubuntu" o "Mandrake" tiene menos "cerebro" o es mas "novato" que un usuario de la experimental Plan9 u otro que se dedica a construir una "distro" desde "Linux from Scratch"   :Question: 

Te imaginas tu, que un foro de plan9 algun miembro manifieste que los integrantes de Gentoo no son dignos de usarla por no entender la mecanica de su kernel..... que pensarias al respecto   :Question: 

Creo que Gentoo no es "producto exclusivo" que se la adquiere en la Rue Rivoli de Paris...o en algun shop de Saks Fitht Avenue, mas bien pienso que es una magnifica tecnologia para que libremente la elija quien quiera y mas tarde optara por convertirse en un importante estudioso del sistema o continuar siendo un simple usuario o quiza en algo intermedio, pero solo de su decision depende. Debemos ver a Gentoo como una distribucion Linux, no como una logia o  una secta hermetica de iluminados.

Quien establece el grado de "conocimiento" o "novates" para utilizar y pertenecer a Gentoo   :Question:   Cual es lo minimo exigible   :Question: 

Ademas, quien te dijo que podias sentirte "Dios" por instalar un sistema operativo   :Question:   Nadie es "heroe" por instalar un sistema operativo en un computador, a lo mejor la unica virtud que tiene es que le sobra tiempo ademas de tener una computadora.

Gentoo como miembro de la comunidad "open source" ha crecido y madurado mucho en pocos anios, quiza de ahora en mas "arriben" millones de nuevos usuarios, esa era la idea....no    :Question: 

Ahora es el tiempo de Linux.... difundir Gentoo, tratar de colaborar, transmitir la experiencia adquirida, establecer criterios, en fin un "sin numero" de ideas a desarrollar, pero seguro que entre sus tareas no esta el buscar un Gentoo en algun negocio de la exclusiva 5ta Avenida o Beverly Hill.....

Salu2   :Very Happy: 

Daniel Mery

----------

## aj2r

Este hilo parece más un deseo de querer ser "un máquina" por tener instalado gentoo que una verdadera discusión por el instalador gráfico. Mientras gentoo siga siendo tan potente y configurable no pasa nada por que más gente pueda instalarla fácilmente. ¡Mejor!  ¿no os dan pena esas pobres máquinas desaprobechadas sin una buena gentoo?   :Wink: 

Porque exista un instalador gráfico gentoo no deja de ser gentoo, yo la instalé ya que con ella podía sacarle más rendimiento a mi K6-2 a 500Mhz y poner divx gordos a pantalla completa, ni mucho menos para ser élite y decir: "Qué pringao que eres que no tienes gentoo porque no eres capaz de instalarla". Y por aquí por el foro, perdón si ofendo a alguien, no somos mucha "élite" que se diga, en cuanto hay una pregunta, por ejemplo, sobre el código del kernel o algún otro programa, ese hilo no tiene ni una respuesta.

Yo voto por que el instalador gráfico tenga una opción "experto" que dé absolutamente todos los detalles y posibilidades de configuración (aunque seguramente siga usando mi live-CD cd ~30MB    :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## Ferdy

Permitanme que hable claro.... Cyberstudio no tienes ni puñetera idea de lo que dices.

----------

## zorth

joder Ferdy, que duro xDDDDD

yo instale en septiembre del 2003 el gentoo que ahora mismo sigo usando, desde una livecd para amd xp version 1.4 y me costo varios dias, durante los cuales, vieniendo de otras distros y habiendo cosido previamente a mi colega icarus a preguntas, vi maravillado como logre no solo que funcionara estupendamente bien, no no, sino que encima, funcionaba casi casi perfecto.

ahora, y hasta la fecha, sigue yendo perfecto. puedo decir que amo a gentoo y doy gracias eternas a los desarrolladores y a toda la gente que hizo que gentoo exista.

si ellos, deciden poner un instalador grafico como alternativa a la instalacion manual.... hay que respetarlo. por mi parte, alguna que otra vez he optado por instalar en una tarde mandrake en lugar de gentoo a algun amigo/a porque gentoo no era cosa de 3 horillas. ahora, tal vez esto cambie.

sea como sea, el caso es que seguiremos haciendo que cada uno tenga un gentoo como una huella dactilar, unico en el mundo   :Razz:  o no ?

saludos.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Bueno llego tarde... pero llego  :Shocked: 

Veamos, el instalador ya lo he estado probando con la "experimental" y la verdad sea dicha, tampoco lo veo tan automatico.. bien es verdad, que proporciona un interfaz grafico que ayuda bastante, aunque la verdad, es que a mi en la prueba me dejo plantado con menos de media instalacion, que por cierto, lo intente 3 veces, 

al final la termine a lo tradicional (chroot y a seguir), ahora me he bajado la 2006.0 y me encuentro que esta incluida?? me pasa por no leer los boletines!

Entendamonos, no considero que este mal, mas bien lo contrario, pero eso si, siempre y cuando nos dejen el sistema original de "stages" como opcion para los que no quieran el instalador. 

Lo que siempre he dicho y que mantengo. Es que se corre el peligro de perder la parte "didactica" que conlleva la instalacion tradicional, la gente lee los manuales porque se ve obligada a ello, y no hablemos de archivos de configuracion (localizarlos y configurarlos) en definitiva, conocer el sistema que te instalas (las tripas).. 

Yo le debo mucho de lo poco que se a ese sistema de instalacion.

Por cierto, Slackware tiene su instalador y hasta la 9 era bastante defectuso, 

nada que decir de la distro, que fue una de mis preferidas.

----------

## Cyberstudio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Permitanme que hable claro.... Cyberstudio no tienes ni puñetera idea de lo que dices.
> 
> 

 

Veamos algo... yo tengo ya todo el dia discutiendo el tema. tu simplemente llegas y sin aportar argumento alguno dices que no tengo idea de lo que hablo. bueno esa es tu opinion. alla tu. Es mejor estar callado y parecer estupido que abrir la boca y disipar la duda.

En fin, sobre el tema que realmente me interesa.. veamos.

A mi el instalador me parece PESIMO. claro, esa es mi opinion, mia personal, de mi propiedad, opinion con copyright(C). Estoy seguro que muchos opinan igual y en contra. yo respeto sus opiniones, pero no comparto la opinion de los que dicen que es una buena forma de instalar gentoo. Ahora las razones cuales son?

1)No es tan flexible como la instalacion por consola

2)No es ni la mitad de didactica

3)A la larga va a causar mas mal que bien para los novatos. porque? porque cuando instalas algo a mano y falla, ya sabes que fue lo que fallo y donde tienes que buscar para resolver. pero cuando eres un novato, el asistene instala algo y falla, no tienes idea de donde buscar porque no fuiste tu quien modifico eso.

EJEMPLO:

-------------

Cuando yo era usuario de debian, al iniciar el sistema el kernel mostraba infinidad de mensajes y el proceso de inicio era a 640x480. Nunca supe como resolver eso. porque? porque la distri simplemente vino asi. no sabia donde buscar para resolver eso. es mas, no sabia siquiera si se podia resolver.

Ahora bien, al usar gentoo me encuentro en la pagina de la instalacion referente al grub que pasando parametros al kernel podia poner la resolucion a 1400x1050 que es la resolucion nativa de mi monitor. tambien aprendi que si pongo la opcion quiet en la lista de parametros ya el kernel no muestra todos esos mensajes.

Con un instalador grafico las posivilidades de que aprendas eso son mucho menores que si instalas a mano.

Que el instalador se quede o no me importa bien poco SIEMPRE Y CUANDO todabia pueda realizar la instalacion al estilo de la 2005.1. Los desarrolladores pueden hacer con gentoo lo que les de la gana, despues de todo es su codigo y es su distribucion. ellos tienen el derecho de decidir sobre la forma en que funciona su proceso de instalacion. ahora bien, yo tengo el derecho de decidir si la instalo o no.

El dia que la UNICA forma de instalar gentoo sea con un asistente, instalando paquetes binarios y un kernel generico, sera el mismo dia que dejare de usarla.

----------

## dmery

Cyberespacio,

Realmente no te entiendo, cargas encima un tremendo "arroz con mango". Primero reyectabas la falta de exclusividad, odio a la simpleza, la "invasion de novatos incultos" que ibamos a tener y hasta el que te quitaran la posibilidad de jugar a Dios. Si tu relees tus post veras que pobres y peregrinos son tus conceptos, todo esto amigo sin el menor animo de ofensa y respetando la libertad de expresion vigente en este foro. Ahora te conviertes en el abanderado de la educacion de los "novatos" y en criticas -a mi entender- fuera de foco de lo que entiendo los desarrolladores de Gentoo estan intentando lograr.

Veamos, me extrania que un "apologista de la investigacion" no haya podido resolver un problema en Debian, dado que en esa Distribucion tienen buenos manuales y buen soporte en los listados, ademas de existir infinidades de foros, listados, "how to" y hasta manuales en libros editados (el mas reciente: La Biblia de Debian, referida a Sarge 3.1), en fin es algo que no me cuadra.

Por otro lado podrias leer atentamente el post de Zorth, ahi encontraras una de las claves de lo que buscan los desarrolladores de Gentoo. Muy buena apreciacion de Zorth. A mi tambien me paso con vecinos y companieros de trabajo, que maravillados de ver como funciona mi Linux/Gentoo decidieron saltar el "Rio Rubicon", pero lamentablemente los ayude instalando Mepis, Ubuntu y recomendando Mandrake.... La razon a veces es muy sencilla, paso a evaluarla:

1. Carecen de una conexion broadband, tu te has imaginado como sera instalar Gentoo con dialup "miserable"

2. Falta de tiempo para dedicarse al estudio de manuales o a Googlear en forma sistematica, en mi caso por distintas razones, eso es lo que me sobra.

3. Un solo computador en la casa, el cual no puede estar "fuera de servicio" por dos o tres dias mientras compila los paquetes 

4. Hardware no muy actualizado, ademas de que ellos carecen de experiencia "Unix" -provienen del mundo Win$$$-, pero son entusiastas frente a la posibilidad de integrarse al mundo linux.

Podria enumerarte otra serie de contrariedades que deberian de haber atravesado de tener que enfrentar una instalacion "dificil y complicada" de las que a ti te gustan.....

Tuve la mejor actitud frente a su entusiasmo y  por lo tanto a uno de ellos le instale un simple y sencillo Mepis 3.4.2; a mi companiero de trabajo le recomende y ayude a instalar un Ubuntu 5.04. A un familiar mio por email le recomende probase con un Mandrake (creo que utilizo 10.0). Hoy los tres continuan utilizando Linux, estan contentos y su entusiasmo se ha acrecentado...well done, good job

Ahora me pregunto dos cuestiones:

En ese momento no conte con una herramienta adecuada de la distribucion que mas me gusta: GENTOO; sencillamente porque no podia recomendarsela en las condiciones de ellos (limites de equipo, conexionado y experiencia en unix). Gracias a esas "pedorras" y "faciles" distribuciones del "click, click" ellos estan conformes y son usuarios linux, lo cual permite quiza, ahora arrimar la solucion de Gentoo con un instalador, por lo cual puedan en un tiempo normal tener algo funcionando.

Sabes lo mas ironico de todo esto, pues ahi va: uso Gentoo desde el anio 2003, opino que es fantastica, desde hace un anio tambien instale FreeBSD y soy usuario Slackware y en mi anterior vida (2001 al 2003) fui usuario Debian y sin embargo......la solucion para mi vecino, mi companiero de trabajo y mi familiar  fue otra.....

Quiza, hoy gracias a Gentoo LiveCD, ellos puedan dar el paso, por supuesto si es que a ellos le interesa.

Creo que ese es uno de los sentidos u objetivos de esta "nueva" modalidad, sin que esto implique el "abandono" del metodo clasico y hasta me atrevo a sugerir que quiza Gentoo deberia implementar en el futuro una instalacion "from scratch" totalmente...es que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito aun.

Salu2   :Laughing: 

Daniel Mery

----------

## Cyberstudio

muy bien dmery, una respuesta muy interesante que merece la pena comentar. veamos...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Primero reyectabas la falta de exclusividad, odio a la simpleza, la "invasion de novatos incultos" que ibamos a tener
> 
> 

 

1)Falta de exclusividad: Fijate, eso es algo muy arraigado dentro de mi (segun mis gustos). las cosas que me gustan son las cosas rusticas. no me gustan esas cosas bonitas y monas como dicen las mujeres. para que tengas una idea: Me gusta el rock, no me gusta la musica suave, no me gustan las pcs "Bonitas" (Tengo una thinkpad). si yo fuera un master en la programacion, te juro que yo crearia mis propios drivers. llegando a la exclusividad... ese es el aspecto que mas me gusta de gentoo. Si tu me dices a mi "Yo soy usuario de gentoo", ya yo tengo una idea  la clase de persona con la que hablo. un entendido de linux. porque? porque todo aquel que instalo gentoo por su cuenta, es por que sabe lo que hace o lo aprendio mientras instalaba. Con un instalador eso se pierde. ya cualquiera instala gentoo aun sin tener media idea de lo que hace. quizas estoy mal en eso, lo admito.

2)invasion de novatos incultos: Hay dos tipos de usuarios novatos: El novato que no quiere aprender, que esta interesado en que alguien o algo le realice el trabajo, y el tipo de novato que quiere aprender haciendo el sus "deberes". La instalacion de gentoo era como un filtro. solo lo instalaban los que hacian sus "deberes". Lo que no me gustaria es encontrarme con muchos usuarios de gentoo del primer tipo: los que quieren ver asistentes para todo.

Una instalacion con asistente les crea una falsa esperanza. mis amigos de la universidad saben que en gentoo hay que hacer las cosas a mano. porque? porque me ven instalandolo. ahora bien, instalar por asistente te crea una falsa esperanza de que todo o quizas muchas otras configuraciones se resolveran con asistentes, cosa que no es verdad. ese es el problema.

y hasta el que te quitaran la posibilidad de jugar a Dios.

No es jugar a ser Dios, es lo que se siente cuando terminas de instalar y ves las X corriendo. no me diras que tu no sientes nada! tu y yo lo sabemos!  :Wink: 

Sobre lo de debian, pues es simple: Falta de tiempo. no tenia tiempo para investigar esas cosas, ademas en debian es opcional aprender eso. en gentoo es una necesidad. te lo aprendes o te lo aprendes.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Carecen de una conexion broadband, tu te has imaginado como sera instalar Gentoo con dialup "miserable" 
> 
> 

 

Jejejjejeje,, me resulta interesante eso que dices, ya que esa es la forma como yo instalo gentoo, con mi miserable dialup que tarda 2 horas y media en descargar xorg   :Cool: 

----------

## dmery

Amiguito, me parece que usted esta mas mal ubicado "que martillo sobre el piano". Aqui no estamos para discutir sobre tus gustos musicales, del disenio de una pc o de que harias si fueras......ni mucho menos de delirios "exclusivistas" o de pretender seguir jugando a Dioses, semidioses y cumbres del Olimpo Computacional.

Este es un foro de usuarios Gentoo, muy diversos, en materia cultural, social, economica, de conocimientos, de experiencias, de tiempo disponible y de muchas cosas mas, Viva la diversidad !!!! La distribucion la realizan los Desarrolladores para toda esa diversidad de personas llamadas usuarios, amigos y colaboradores de Gentoo, por esta razon debe ofrecer una amplia gama de posibilidades en todo sentido, para esa diversa "jauria" que componemos Gentoo. No todos tenemos los mismos objetivos, intereses y demas "yerbas", pero Gentoo nos debe de dar "cobijo" y nosotros ejercer la tolerancia. El "novato" que quiere aprender, aprendera y si no lo hace, usara la Distribucion hasta donde pueda...y vera el que hace, pero no eres tu el indicado para eregirte en una suerte de "filtro divino" determinando "fronteras" de los que pueden y no pueden. Si tanto te gustan los "deberes" bien hechos deberias de haberlo demostrado en Debian, que hasta donde se, no tiene ningun instalador automatico (del estilo "click click), pero parece que tu ejemplo no avala tu discurso....En Debian, en FreeBSD, Lunar y otras, mejor dicho todas siempre es opcional querer aprender, porque de ultima puedes pagar o solicitar a alguien que te instale la mas "dificil" de las distribuciones.

Respecto a una "miserable" conexion broadband, es muy cierto, porque a lo mejor tu no vives en una casa donde es el unico telefono y es compartido por toda la familia, ademas quiza no te tengas que levantar de madrugada para ir al trabajo y regresar casi de noche..... no se que tantas ganas te quedarian de estudios y "trasteo" con una instalacion, sobre todo despues que no lo pudiste hacer tu mismo en Debian. Que le decimos a esa persona, lo lamento amigo usted "no califica" para ser un "semidios" poseedor de un Gentoo instalado en su computadora y si quiere Linux vaya "arropandose" con esas "porquerias" de "click click"......

No creo que esas sean las intenciones de los fundadores, desarrolladores y la de la mayoria de amigos de GENTOO.

Creo Cyber, que aqui deberemos aprender a convivir todos y tendra que haber alternativass para todos, por eso te decia, lo mejor sera que Gentoo ofrezca un abanico que vaya del "instalador" hasta el "from scratch" y cada quien comera la parte de la vaca que mas le apetece. Pero nadie debe discriminar a nadie, el que usa el "instalador" no es un "novato" sospechoso de ignorancia y tampoco el "geek" que arma su instalacion desde cero es un loco con ganas de perder el tiempo. A lo mejor eso suceda porque las realidades e intereses de ambos extremos sean diferentes.

Salu2   :Very Happy: 

Daniel Mery

----------

## Cyberstudio

Bueno, primeros problemas del instalador este. a mi tambien me pasaba lo mismo. ya lo decia yo...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-438493-highlight-livecd+root+password.html

El instalador... un paso en la direccion correcta?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-421166.html

Al que este interesado en usar el instalador le recomiendo precaucion. a mi me acaba de corromper una particion ntfs de 20gb. gracias a dios que siempre tengo backup de todo. segun parece no soy el unico al que se le corrompe la tabla de particiones luego de usar el instalador ese.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124435

PD: Sabian ustedes que si quieren realizar una instalacion tipo stage3 SIN conexion a red la instalacion grafica NO ES OPCIONAL? todo lo contrario, es OBLIGATORIA. por la simple razon de que el stage3 ya no biene en el cd de instalacion al contrario de la 2005.1. ahora si quieres realizar una instalacion stage3 sin conexion a la red tienes dos opciones. 1) usas el instalador grafico. 2) Te descargas el stage3 y lo grabas en un cd adicional.

Con el instalador grafico el stage3 se genera de los mismos archivos del livecd.

----------

## Soul Lost

Bueno simple opinión:

Soy usuario de GNU/Linux hace como año y medio, desde entonces he pasado por fedora ( mi primera distro) donde aprendi algunas cosas basicas sobre la estructura del S.O, después me avente directamente a gentoo, la cuál me causo muchos dias y algunos sin dormir ( bueno fueron como 3 meses en dejarla bien, en primera la pc estaba en zona pública de mi casa xD donde tenia que usarla medio mundo y de ahi aprendi la opción de instalarla desde una live CD XD y decirle a mi hermana como se usaba gaim XD)..

Bien, pues en todo este recorrido me he fregado el sistema base en algunas ocaciones por tonto y otras por curisosiar con el sistema xD, en fin, algunas veces por falta de tiempo y que necesito la pc llegue a instalar debian, vlos xD, entre otras.. Pues que hay? nada en debian que fue la que duro como 3 meses en la pc también tuve que documentarme sobre algunas cosas y como ya tenia algo de experiencia sabia por donde tocar para dejar la pc mas o menos optimizada..

Además de lo anterior, hay personas que me preguntan sobre gentoo, como siempre trato de orientarlos y algunos mueren en el intento de instalarlo, como un amigo en el msn llamado BlackDaemon Que ps no tenia ni puta idea de informática XD (bueno solo en algunos aspectos) y estuvo intentando varios dias, hasta llegar a abrirme las puerta y dejarme entrar por ssh para ayudarlo =) pero por falta de tiempo XD solo le deje el sistema base instalado para que hiciera el chroot. Después de sus aventuras llego la noticia de gentoo 2006.0 con el instalador gráfico, lo cual le comente y en estos precisos momentos ya lo tiene instalado.

La instalación no lo he probado pero al parecer esta mediante la insterfaz dialog muy similar a debien  :Wink:  (buena idea), pero cuando le trate de explicar sobre portage y la forma de administrarlo paso esto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [23:07:58] Jorge- Soul Lost [ Inche Classpath en java ><! ] XD dice: 
> 
> more /etc/make.conf ó desde grafico..
> ...

 

Bueno si que es una tonteria de config. para el make.conf pero bueno   :Rolling Eyes:   ya le tocará mirar las guias.....

El punto es que si gentoo tiene una "manera más" de poder instalarse a los usuario no tan experimentados en unix o gnu/linux pues excelente, ahora toca por parte de los desarrolladores y participantes del foro no llegar al extremo de hacer una especie de foro lleno de preguntas estúpidas. Lo comento por que llegué hacer moderador de un foro en donde a veces da demasiado coraje ver personas que quieren todo en la mano y peladito.. Espero que esto no pase por aqui y se llegue al extremo de un caos. Asi pues dejar las puertas libres a toda la gente que quiera probar gentoo..

Bueno ps felicitaciones a los desarrolladores, ya que crear un instalador gráfico también requiere su tiempo y esfuerzo!!   :Wink: 

Saludos!!

p.d. El que quiera aprender lo hará por cuenta propia   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Ferdy

El instalador sigue siendo opcional, y siempre lo será. Siempre podrás seguir instalándolo con CFLAGS estúpidas y desde stage1 si eso te hace sentir mucho mejor.

Esa misma release ya la he instalado tanto con el instalador como sin él varias veces. Sólo tuve un problema con el instalador, y no he conseguido reproducirlo, aunque obviamente el problema está ahí.

Yo personalmente no creo que tu pertenezcas a esa élite a la que dices que está destinada Gentoo.

Saludos.Ferdy

----------

## BlackDaemon

Buenas   :Laughing:  pues es mi primer post en el foro   :Very Happy:  y tanto fue el interes sobre este tema que me tuve que registrar para dar mi opinion, pues como dicen algunos, que estan de acuerdo con el instalador grafico y otros veo que no lo acepten, pues miren en mi caso llebava mas de 2 semanas tratanto de instalarlo  (2005.1) , antes yo probe varias distros pues siempre me llamo la atencion linux   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   yo empese con ubuntu pues un amigo me lo recomendo y pues me la baje la distro y sin leer ni un handbook ni una guia ni nada de nada en una menos de 20 min logre instalarlo puesto que era mi primer encuentro con linux y pues tuve un poco de problemas con la particion, y asi probe otras mandrake, y ahora ultimo prove devian puesto que ya me estaba cansando de tratar de instalar GENTOO   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  y luego como posteo loullost un amigo del msn que me ayudaba en la instalacion pero nunka podiamos llevarla a cabo por que siempre andaba algo mal configurado y pues lleve tambienalgunos dias en que me amaneci leyendo el handbook que son mas de 150 paginas creo y cada dia aprendia algo nuevo y al final ya me estaba haciendo facil manejarme en la consola y saber donde estaba tal cosa y otra y pues como dicen si algo fallaba savia donde estaba el error hasta que un dia soullost me dio la noticia de la 2006.0 y pues me la baje y ahora me termino de bajar y pues la grabe deje el CD todo calientito ahi y pues reinicie y en este momento estoy escribiendo estas lineas desde mi nuevo GENTOO 2006.0   :Razz:   :Razz:   pero mmm...!! no me alegra mucho pues no lo hise como yo quiero, que es todo a mano como dicen y pues yo ya tengo mi gentoo instalado de esta forma pero no por eso dejare de seguir intentando por la otra  ( a mano ) puesto que me faltaba muy poco para poder hacerla correr y como dije, al final ya me estaba resultando muy facil todo lo que havia aprendido y jejej la verdad que a uno le gusta y se siente bien cuando uno hace las cosas por su propio esfuerzo y merito y no solo next next next ... ( como dicen ) jejejeje

Pues como dice loullost desarrollar el modo grafico deve llevar mucho trabajo y tiempo y pues para que uno ande descontento de eso, ami parecer deverian estar las 2 formas de instalacion asi habria para cada gusto y pues que cada uno lo haga a su modo 

PD .- Como soy Noob en gentoo me voi a preguntar a otro foro puesto que gentoo es solo para AVANSADOS y no para novatos  jajajajajaj ...!! muy wena esa   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ebray187

Yo estaría de acuerdo con el instalador grafico siempre que sea la instalación alternativa. 

Instalar gentoo ya era fácil, cosa de seguir el exelente manual y ver comando a comando como iva armando uno mismo el sistema. 

Yo me cambie desde SuSE (mi primera distro), y a los 3 meses yast ya me tenía harto con sus configuraciones y desiciones siendo yo espectador de mi sistema. Así que instale gentoo, nada complicado, Incluso en mi caso sabiendo lo básico básico de linux. Si quieres aprender la info esta ahí.

Eso si toma tiempo, no lo discuto, en mi caso una semana de aprendisaje, pero en gran medida esto fue por mi pc (pentium3 500mhz). 

Instalar Gentoo para mi fue un verdadero tutorial de linux, saber para ke y donde se encuentra cada fichero de configuración, me permitió conocer la magia de que modificar un simple documento de texto configura algo del sitema (venía del mundo de las ventanas).

Creo que una instalación que no considere estos detalles es una inversión de usuarios desconformes y/o desepcionados a futuro. Porque si instalaste gentoo "a mano", el hacer un etc-update no te asusta en lo absoluto, si algo tocó tu fstab sabes ke hacer, si quieres agregar el soporte a cualquier clase de hadware ke te acabas de comprar, almenos sabes que hacer cuando en el foro dice cambia las opciones del kernel y cambialo a modulo...

Por estas razones me gustaría que gentoo te pudiera dar a elegir entre un metodo gráfico de instalacion a uno por consola, sin embargo me representa más si el metodo por defecto sea por consola, que el manual te recomiende "instalar a manito pero aprender".

Aunque me gusta la idea de instalar mi gentoo desde una consola de gnome en un livecd, reproduciendo uno que otro mp3...

Saludos

----------

## Cyberstudio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> El instalador sigue siendo opcional, y siempre lo será. Siempre podrás seguir instalándolo con CFLAGS estúpidas y desde stage1 si eso te hace sentir mucho mejor. 
> 
> 

 

Si quisiera tener un sistema instalado con un kernel generico compuesto de paquetes binarios y usando un instalador, creeme que estaria posteando esto desde fedora. Si alguien quiere usar el instalador y tener un sistema generico y de binarios pues asi sea. siempre y cuando ese no sea yo, todo bien.

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS estúpidas

 

 valla, que opinion tan interesante, y mas cuando sale de la boca de un "Desarrollador"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Siempre podrás seguir instalándolo con CFLAGS estúpidas y desde stage1 si eso te hace sentir mucho mejor. 
> 
> 

 

Mas raro a un, saliendo de la boca de alguien que usa gentoo y supuesto desarrollador

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo personalmente no creo que tu pertenezcas a esa élite a la que dices que está destinada Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

Mira, lo que tu opines de gentoo me resulta interesante ya que al igual que yo eres (Mas bien, supongo que eres) otro usuario de gentoo. ahora bien, lo que opines de mi me tiene sin cuidado. Te guste o no, la opinion que se tiene de gentoo en la red es esa.

Distrowatch: Gentoo Linux is a versatile and fast, completely free Linux distribution geared towards developers and network professionals.

Linuxgnu.com.ar: Gentoo Linux es una distribución orientada a usuarios con cierta experiencia en este s.o.

Wikipedia: Gentoo is also appreciated for its discussion forums and the large knowledge base they represent.

LinuxISO: This distro isn't designed for ease-of-install or simplicit, but it does allow a great deal of flexibility in both installation and maintenance.

Sabes que es lo mejor? que esa flexibilidad se logra en parte a los "Estupidos" CFLAGS como dices tu. que raro no??

Cuando veas comentarios como los que aparecen mas arriba en las distintas paginas de linux puedes taparte los ojos y pensar que Gentoo es una distro orientada a la facilidad y a los usuarios finales, donde facil pesa mas que flexible.

----------

## t4d3o

Eso es mentira, yo no habia usado linux nunca y me instale gentoo en un fakeraid por BIOS, hace cosa de año y medio.

Yo opino que mientras el instalador sea opcional, bienvenido sea, y esos usuarios novatos a los que aludes en otros post, bienvenidos sean tambien. Por cierto que viendo tus preguntas ....

----------

## pacho2

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> Orientarla a todo el mundo es perder el espiritu.

 

Ignoraba que el espíritu de gentoo sea orientarla a élites

 *Quote:*   

> Ejemplo: ese espiritu de.. "Hey hombre mira! un bugatti!  " ... se perderia si bugatti creara compactos. de la misma manera el espiritu de gentoo se pierde si fuera todo al click del raton

 

comparar distribuciones con coches   :Confused:   no lo veo tan claro   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La satisfaccion que da gentoo es por lo dificil que es. valoramos lo que mas nos cuesta. en el caso de gentoo tiempo, mucho tiempo. la primera vez que instalaste gentoo de seguro te sentiste como dios, te viste como un iluminado, que casi podias volar. pero porque es todo eso?? Pues por lo dificil que fue, por el trabajo.

 

Es que yo no sentí ese efecto de sentirme como Dios, estar iluminado y poder volar  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sentirias lo mismo con una instalacion next,next,next,next,install...? Lo dudo mucho

 

Si pudiera seguir instalándola con el antiguo método... SÍ  :Very Happy: 

__________

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> Es que yo soy friki, justamente por eso 

 

No lo sabía, perdona  :Very Happy: 

__________

 *aj2r wrote:*   

>  Mientras gentoo siga siendo tan potente y configurable no pasa nada por que más gente pueda instalarla fácilmente. ¡Mejor! 

 

Plenamente conforme  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo voto por que el instalador gráfico tenga una opción "experto" que dé absolutamente todos los detalles y posibilidades de configuración (aunque seguramente siga usando mi live-CD cd ~30MB    ).

 

Muy interesante, habría que proponerselo a los desarrolladores de instalador  :Smile: 

___________

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

>  es que a mi en la prueba me dejo plantado con menos de media instalacion, que por cierto, lo intente 3 veces, 
> 
> al final la termine a lo tradicional (chroot y a seguir

 

Está bien saberlo, aunque no hay que olvidar que era "experimental"  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto, Slackware tiene su instalador y hasta la 9 era bastante defectuso, 
> 
> nada que decir de la distro, que fue una de mis preferidas.

 

Yo nunca he tenido problemas con el sistema de instalación de slackware (slack 7.1)

___________

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mi el instalador me parece PESIMO. claro, esa es mi opinion, mia personal, de mi propiedad, opinion con copyright(C). Estoy seguro que muchos opinan igual y en contra. yo respeto sus opiniones

 

Perfecto  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1)No es tan flexible como la instalacion por consola

 

Si quieres puedes instalar por consola  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 2)No es ni la mitad de didactica

 

Depende de lo que quieras aprender, aunque, creo que sé lo que quieres decir y comparto esa idea contigo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 3)A la larga va a causar mas mal que bien para los novatos. porque? porque cuando instalas algo a mano y falla, ya sabes que fue lo que fallo y donde tienes que buscar para resolver. pero cuando eres un novato, el asistene instala algo y falla, no tienes idea de donde buscar porque no fuiste tu quien modifico eso.

 

Depende en cierta medida de cómo sea el asistente

 *Quote:*   

> porque? porque la distri simplemente vino asi. no sabia donde buscar para resolver eso. es mas, no sabia siquiera si se podia resolver.

 

Cuando me compilé mi kernel de kernel.org en mi mdk 10.0 me pasó lo mismo, pero no tarde mucho en ver cómo se ponía el framebuffer  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Que el instalador se quede o no me importa bien poco SIEMPRE Y CUANDO todabia pueda realizar la instalacion al estilo de la 2005.1.

 

En eso estoy completamente de acuerdo  :Smile: 

----------

## Cyberstudio

Usar flags es una cosa, abusar de los flags es otra

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas!

En cuanto a la instalación gráfica de gentoo me parece más cómoda, y todo lo cómodo está bien. Lo mejor es los ojos, q así sufren menos.

La instalación "bashera" no está mal, y no es difícil, pero es un poco más difícil de entenderla (para la gente que tiene menos experiencia, acordaros de algún programa con punteros).

De todas formas son 2 formas de ver el vaso semilleno  :Smile: .

Si se puede hacer de las 2 formas, ¡más libertad al usuario!

Un saludo

Palmax Maverick

palmax at gmail.com

PD: ferdy tiene poco carisma (como diría un D&Dero), no os enfadeis tampoco con él. Además ayuda mucho a la gente, y eso es lo más importante: que la gente se ayude.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Si quisiera tener un sistema instalado con un kernel generico compuesto de paquetes binarios y usando un instalador, creeme que estaria posteando esto desde fedora. Si alguien quiere usar el instalador y tener un sistema generico y de binarios pues asi sea. siempre y cuando ese no sea yo, todo bien. 

 

Si no eres capaz de ver todas las posibilidades que da el instalador no es culpa mía. Tienes una visión extremadamente simplista del asunto.

 *Quote:*   

> supuesto desarrollador

 

¿Es esto algún tipo de acusación?

 *Quote:*   

> Sabes que es lo mejor? que esa flexibilidad se logra en parte a los "Estupidos" CFLAGS como dices tu. que raro no?? 

 

Falso. Vuelves a hablar sin apenas saber. La flexibilidad se logra gracias a las USE-flags.

 *Quote:*   

> Cuando veas comentarios como los que aparecen mas arriba en las distintas paginas de linux puedes taparte los ojos y pensar que Gentoo es una distro orientada a la facilidad y a los usuarios finales, donde facil pesa mas que flexible.

 

Parece que te molesta que más gente pueda instalar y utilizar Gentoo...

Un Saludo.Ferdy

----------

## SeFoKumA

yo tambien prefiero el instalador normal y que dejaran el otro para gente nueva...

----------

## kropotkin

Zo ahora estoy desde una particion en la cual instale gentoo 2006.... z nunca vi un instaldor grafico,,,,,

ose nisikiera vi gnome.... n la X por alguna parte....

si no kieres ver el isntalar paba el minimal cd, asunto arreglado... cargas los dist z el portade desde inteenr son solo 200 megas a bajar...

----------

## flaab_0n

Estamos perdiendo la orientación del post. Ha dejado de ser un debate de "que es mejor" a una larga serie de puyas dirigidas entre unos y otros.

Por mi parte, seguiré instalando Gentoo desde consola. Si los nuevos releases permiten esta opción, magnifico. Sino, utilizaré el livecd 2005.1 y actualizaré el profile después.

Lo que si es cierto, es que dejando de lado nuestros egos y nuestras movidas, hasta hace apenas 48 horas el que usaba Gentoo era porque se había buscado las castañas, y o sabía de antemano lo suficiente o se había preocupado por aprenderlo.

Tengo compañeros de clase de universidad que proclaman a los cuatro vientos ser usuarios de Linux y resulta que tienen Suse instalado y no saben añadir un punto de montaje al /etc/fstab, o asocian el entorno grafico por defecto que su instalador eligió como parte del propio sistema. "Anda! Pues el entorno gráfico de Suse es distinto al de Gentoo". Y personalmente, me callo y no digo nada. Pero os reconozco que me saca de quicio.

Concretamente un amigo mio de 3ro de informatica superior, me llamó pidiendome ayuda porque "Ubuntu no le reconocía una particion Fat32". Me acerqué por su casa, y tardé 3 minutos en darme cuenta que no tenía declarados los permisos adecuados en el fstab. Eso que a nosotros nos parece una chorrada, es un verdadero problema de gente de otras distribuciones. Pasan de leer, pasan de aprender. Si les gusta la concepción de ordenador como un electrodoméstico, que usen Windows, o Mac Os X que es un sistema magnifico y de una calidad muy buena.

Obviamente, nadie es Dios por ser usuario de Gentoo, en todo caso Dioses serían sus desarrolladores. Sin embargo, si que se supone una cierta experiencia por parte de los usuarios de Gentoo. Yo sé que mis conocimientos al lado de los de Ferdy no son nada, de la misma forma que lo son los de un usuario de Suse respecto a los míos. Y así es como funciona.

Lo que no me gustaría sería perder el inmenso potencial de aprendizaje que tiene Gentoo. No menosprecio a los usuarios de Suse, pero sé, y se sabe, que es altamente probable que sepa mucho menos que yo, sencillamente porque no lo ha necesitado.

No sé si las cosas deberían ser asi. Ni si es bueno, malo, mejor o peor. Simplemente así son.

Los usuarios de Suse saben menos que Yo,  y Yo sé menos que los desarrolladores. Y el rebaño de informatica-electromestico saben menos que todos nosotros.

Ale, a chapar ya este post que huele.

----------

## gringo

simplemente patético ... éste hilo se merece un post-it pero aver si lo he entendido bien: tu sabes mas que cualquier usuario de suse no ?

 *Quote:*   

>  Y así es como funciona. 

 

Creo que te vas a llevar mas de una desilusión en tu vida ...

saluetes

( siento seguir con éste hilo, pero es que leo cosas que me hacen hervir la sangre)

----------

## LinuxBlues

Si el instalador gráfico es opcional y es capaz de acercar Gentoo a más gente, a muchos más usuarios... me parece sencillamente perfecto. No lo he usado, pero hacer las cosas más agradables visualmente no me parece ningún error sino adaptarse a los tiempos que corren.

No me he bajado la 2006.0 y sólo necesitaría hacerlo en caso de auténtico desastre, aunque lo dudo, manejo mi Gentoo con mucho sentido común.

Gentoo es una distro en la que o configuras todo lo que instalas o la cagas, usando estúpidos valores por defecto (el colmo de ellos sería syslog-ng). Es decir, que o configuras todo lo que instalas posteriormente a instalar la base o stage3 o estarás desaprovechando todo lo que Gentoo ofrece y los programas de portage son capaces de ofrecer.

Insisto, no lo he usado, pero no me asustaría hacerlo. Soy de mente abierta (normalmente) y que se acerque Gentoo a usuarios que dominen menos Linux y sus programas, me parece una idea, sencillamente, extraordinaria.

----------

## artic

Al igual este "calentamiento" por el instalador grafico vienen dado pq la mayoria de usuarios de gentoo prefiririan otras mejoras en diferentes campos que en el instalador.

Yo respeto la decision de gentoo ,ellos buscan mas usuarios y nobeles,pero haber cuando escuchan un poquito la de sus usuarios actuales,pq estoi hasta las narices de no tener un stage 3 para centrino,de que no metan opcion bin en el emerge como lo hace el apt-get ,pues solo la tienen pocos paquetes (openoffice,mozilla,etc...) ,al desisntalar un paquete con sus dependencias , ............ eso si creo se aplaudiria mas,hasta tal punto de como no espabilen me vuelvo a debian.

Y espero que se centre el debate donde esta y no entre usuarios.

Salu2

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *artic wrote:*   

> de que no metan opcion bin en el emerge como lo hace el apt-get ,pues solo la tienen pocos paquetes (openoffice,mozilla,etc...)

 

Estamos llegando al off-topic, pero que sepas que los desarrolladores gentoo no crean los binarios. Los proporciona upstream, es decir, el de openoffice es el creado por www.openoffice.org , etc. Gentoo no es una distro basada en binarios, si quieres una distro tipo comida rápida que se prepara en cinco minutos en el micro-ondas, adelante, nadie te impide usar debian   :Wink: 

Editado: jo, los enlaces en el foro cogen las comas también, añadido un espacio por si las moscas...

----------

## artic

Tampoco gentoo era una distro con instalador grafico y ahora si lo es........ creo que deberia haber binarios para cuando tienes prisa y no puedes ponerte a compilar ,y si son optimizados mejor que mejor,por no olvidar los otros aspectos arriba mencionados.

----------

## gringo

 *artic wrote:*   

> Tampoco gentoo era una distro con instalador grafico y ahora si lo es........ creo que deberia haber binarios para cuando tienes prisa y no puedes ponerte a compilar ,y si son optimizados mejor que mejor,por no olvidar los otros aspectos arriba mencionados.

 

hay algo llamado packagecd desde hace bastante tiempo, mucho antes incluso de que se pensara en el instalador ...

saluetes

----------

## L41n

Hola a todos.

Realmente no quería meterme en el tema dado que en mi punto de vista, las decisiones que ha tomado el equipo de Gentoo hasta ahora siempre han sido las correctas, y no opino lo contrario acerca del instalador que finalmente se ha incluido en esta última versión del Live CD, ya que de esta forma se está ofreciendo apoyo a aquellos que por alguna razón no han sido capaces de completar la instalación desde el método tradicional.

Muy bien, es posible que este método de instalación pueda crear dudas a los nuevos usuarios que puedan hacer uso de el sin saber de antemano como poder configurar por su cuenta algunos valores importantes para el sistema, ya sean USE Flags o incluso la modificación y activación de servicios, pero éso no resulta un grave problema ya que la documentación de Gentoo es bastante extensa y abarca tanto temas referentes a la gestión de la distribución como temas externos a ella (por ejemplo, nuestro útil Gentoo Wiki).

Con Debian nos ocurría algo parecido: podíamos acceder a su instalación de forma gráfica sin muchos problemas, pero al acabar nos encontrábamos con un sistema listo para personalizar, ya que posiblemente no estuviera a gusto de todos, por lo que no había más que documentarse sobre ello, y no creo que ésto resultara problema, ya que sus actuales usuarios han acabado aprendiendo a hacer uso de ella de forma eficiente.

Para acabar, me alegro muchísimo de que se siga manteniendo el método tradicional de instalación, ya que muchos empezamos con él y es difícil perder las antiguas costumbres, o al menos lo es para mí.

Un saludo a todos y bien por nuestros queridos desarrolladores.

----------

## aj2r

 *artic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... pq estoi hasta las narices de no tener un stage 3 para centrino,de que no metan opcion bin en el emerge como lo hace el apt-get ,pues solo la tienen pocos paquetes (openoffice,mozilla,etc...) ,al desisntalar un paquete con sus dependencias , ...
> 
> 

 

Artic, que yo sepa esto es Gentoo, que es un sistema de código abierto, y si tan hasta las narices estás ¿por qué no lo haces tú mismo? Por ejemplo yo quería el famoso networkmanager funcionando en mi portátil así que he modificado el código, he remitido el parche a los desarrolladores y ya lo tengo funcionando.

De las cosas de las que estás hasta las narices, lo del stage3 es fácil: Tú has compilado tu sistema base para centrino ¿no? Empaquetalo y ya tienes tu stage3 (ya que alguien tiene que hacerlo para que los demás lo usen, así que sé tú   :Wink:  ).

Lo de la opción bin como tú has dicho si no te gusta pues ahí tienes debian, y si no encárgate tú del proyecto.

Y lo de desisntalar un paquete con sus dependencias me parece tu petición más interesante pero a la vez la más complicada, cuando he empezado a pensar como desarrollar algo así me ha entrado dolor de cabeza   :Laughing: 

----------

## artic

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hay algo llamado packagecd desde hace bastante tiempo, mucho antes incluso de que se pensara en el instalador ...
> 
> saluetes

 

Si tenia el cd de la 1.4 optimizado para amd xp ,pero no me resuelve nada,yo lo quiero en el arbol de portage y actualizado con la misma celeridad que el resto de paquetes,la modularizacion de xorg y kde ayuda bastante a no compilar a piñon,pero aun asi deberia haber 2 opciones y el usuario escoger.

Salu2

----------

## Ferdy

A ver esto es muy simple de entender: ES IMPOSIBLE QUE GENTOO OFREZCA BINARIOS. Por muchas razones que son evidentes una vez se le dedica unos minutos a pensar.

artic, ¿ te has planteado hacer algo de todo lo que pides ? Lo digo porque actitudes como la tuya me dan un poquillo de pena, exiges mucho y yo no te he visto ayudar tanto como para exigir...

Saludos.Ferdy

----------

## artic

Hombre si te parece poco dar aporte economico,pues nada,pero bueno viendo lo que escribes "developer" parece que el unico que ayuda en la comunidad eres tu.

Yo no exijo ,sugiero que es lo que se debe hacer para mejorar .Lo de no dar binarios si piensas tu un poquito no es tan descabellado,viendo los cd de paquetes optimizados y la inclusion de algunos en el portage aunque sean suministrados por segundos,estaria bien poner tu arquitectura y prefencias predeterminadas de bin o source en el make.conf,o dar esa opcion en emerge. 

Creo que en la comunidad de gentoo esto seria bien acogido,ademas no nos olvidemos del tema del debate y que habia temas mas importantes a mejorar ........

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Lo de no dar binarios si piensas tu un poquito no es tan descabellado,viendo los cd de paquetes optimizados y la inclusion de algunos en el portage aunque sean suministrados por segundos,estaria bien poner tu arquitectura y prefencias predeterminadas de bin o source en el make.conf,o dar esa opcion en emerge. 

 

Ok, te falto medio minuto más de pensar en esto para darte cuenta de que no es factible. Simplemente mira el número de arquitecturas que hay y echa cuentas del espacio y el trabajo... venga...

 *Quote:*   

> habia temas mas importantes a mejorar

 

¿Por ejemplo?

Además te recuerdo de que los desarrolladores trabajamos en lo que buenamente nos apetece.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *L41n wrote:*   

> ya que la documentación de Gentoo es bastante extensa y abarca tanto temas referentes a la gestión de la distribución como temas externos a ella (por ejemplo, nuestro útil Gentoo Wiki).

 

Hola L41n, cuanto tiempo... Por favor, te ruego que tengas muy en cuenta que http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con Gentoo, ni con su equipo de documentación, si siguiendo una de sus guías te cargas el sistema, no recibirás ni el más mínimo soporte/apoyo.

 *artic wrote:*   

> Hombre si te parece poco dar aporte economico

 

Me parece que no tienes claro lo que es hacer un donativo, porque desde luego no significa, ni obliga a nadie a hacer las cosas a tu manera. Si quieres crear binarios, tienes las variables portage_binhost y la feature getbinpkg, ¡alehop!

----------

## artic

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Me parece que no tienes claro lo que es hacer un donativo, porque desde luego no significa, ni obliga a nadie a hacer las cosas a tu manera. Si quieres crear binarios, tienes las variables portage_binhost y la feature getbinpkg, ¡alehop!

 

Pero tu has leido lo que he escrito ???????  he puesto bien claro  *Quote:*   

> yo no exijo ,sugiero

 

Es que tergiversas que da gusto.

----------

## aj2r

Perdona si te hemos malinterpretado, pero es que esto  *artic wrote:*   

> ...pq estoi hasta las narices de...

  no tenía pinta de sugerencia   :Laughing: 

¡Y LinuxBlues por supuesto que no tragiversa! Pero tergiversar quizás si un poco, pero seguro que involuntariamente   :Wink: 

----------

## artic

Editado el apunte  :Wink: 

Por lo restante es un modo de hablar ,y aunque asi fuese me parece a mi que por mucho que exija ....... si los de gentoo no lo tienen en mente........como que va ser que no,con lo que me parece sacar las cosas de fuera de tono.

No creo que pedir un stage 3 para centrino ,intentar que emerge desisntale mas limpiamente,etc.... sean exigencias ,son opiniones o sugerencias.

Aunque viendo el talante de mensajes anteriores en este post ......... dentro de poco no se va a poder opinar en este foro sin que te insulten,suelten monsergas,etc.......es una pena que de vez en cuando entren los trolls.

Un salu2

----------

## LinuxBlues

artic no tienes ni idea de lo que estás diciendo, stage3 para centrino, cuando han dejado de haberlos para athlon-xp, pentiums y demás...

Anda echa un vistazo y calla:  http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/releases/x86/2006.0/stages/

----------

## artic

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> artic no tienes ni idea de lo que estás diciendo, stage3 para centrino, cuando han dejado de haberlos para athlon-xp, pentiums y demás...
> 
> Anda echa un vistazo y calla:  http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/releases/x86/2006.0/stages/

 

http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.1-r1/stages/

Anda callate tu xD

----------

## L41n

Llevas razón en lo referente al wiki de Gentoo, LinuxBlues, gracias por recordármelo  :Smile: 

De todas formas, sigo pensando que mientras mantengan el método tradicional de instalación y aparte ofrezcan este otro método de instalación más sencillo y rápido, será más sencillo acercar a Gentoo hacia más personas.

En mi caso, si voy a instalarle Gentoo a algún amigo, ya no sería necesario tener que traerme su ordenador a casa, porque tan sólo utilizando la instalación sencilla y modificando el resultado podría dejarle sin problemas desde una terminal un simple emerge de todo para aprovechar los valores modificados, y aparte de ésto, mientras tanto el usuario tendría un sistema funcional listo para utilizar e incluso pasar un rato revisando manuales y aprendiendo a hacer un uso eficiente de ella.

Ésto ya lo conseguí con una amiga el año pasado, aunque sin el instalador, digamos que me quedé apalancada casi dos días en su casa.

Como ya decía, desde mi punto de vista tan sólo veo mejoras en el asunto, tanto para el usuario como para la persona que quiera iniciar a alguien en Gentoo.

----------

## LinuxBlues

L41n coincido plenamente contigo, como ya dije, añadir una opción más, que facilite las cosas a usuarios sin experiencia alguna en Linux, me parece estupendo... y el modo tradicional no desaparecerá nunca, sólo necesitas arrancar cualquier LiveCD y ponerte manos a la obra   :Smile: 

Yo decidí hace algún tiempo ya no volverle a instalar Linux a nadie, significaba una pérdida de tiempo para mí, para que, pasados algunos días volviesen a su Win (no todos, eso sí), pero como era perder el tiempo, pues... decidí dejar de perderlo   :Cool: 

----------

## Paloseco

Me parece buena iniciativa el instalador grafico, salvo que si quieres hacer una instalacion offline como en el 2005.1, simplemente no puedes. Esto no es una eleccion, es una obligacion.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Paloseco pues esto no lo sabía, al menos todos los CDs anteriores de la serie universal, tenían un distfiles, con lo más básico, pero suficiente, ¿probaste haciendo un export DISTDIR="/mnt/cdrom/distfiles"?

Pero si la instalación networkless no funciona, me parece un "gran" inconveniente.

----------

## Paloseco

No existe la carpeta distfiles en el CD, ni tampoco en el stage 3. Igual esta comprimida en algun sitio dentro de la imagen del livecd, lo cual no es util si no usas la interfaz grafica.

Una de las grandes razones para usar el 2006.0 en vez del 2005.1 es el mejor soporte para los dispositivos y el software actualizado, al menos lo basico que luego te permita configurar y poner en marcha la conexion a internet, pero ni eso. Hay que darse cuenta que no todos tenemos la conexion ADSL con el router donde simplemente le pones la configuracion por dhcp y punto. Algunos usan modems con 56k, otros wifi con wpa y proxy, otros solo pueden conectarse a internet pocas veces a la semana, y etcetera, con lo cual una distribucion que intenta conectarte a internet a traves de eth0 obteniendo la IP sin mas no es lo mas necesitado por la mayoria de usuarios.

----------

## pacho2

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> Usar flags es una cosa, abusar de los flags es otra

 

Pero nadie te impide compilar con tus flags, aun cuando usas el instalador gráfico

___________

 *SeFoKumA wrote:*   

> yo tambien prefiero el instalador normal y que dejaran el otro para gente nueva...

 

Pero uno no excluye a otro  :Smile: 

____________

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> Estamos perdiendo la orientación del post. Ha dejado de ser un debate de "que es mejor" a una larga serie de puyas dirigidas entre unos y otros.

 

Puyas, puyas... :S No sé  :Wink: 

Lo que pasa es que discutir sobre qué es mejor es muy difícil, es algo subjetivos que depende de muchos factores...

 *Quote:*   

> Si los nuevos releases permiten esta opción, magnifico. Sino, utilizaré el livecd 2005.1 y actualizaré el profile después.

 

Siempre se podrás hecr eso. De todos modos nadie de gentoo ha dicho que vayan a quitar el sistema clásico de instalación, todas esas ideas son puras especulaciones...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tengo compañeros de clase de universidad que proclaman a los cuatro vientos ser usuarios de Linux y resulta que tienen Suse instalado y no saben añadir un punto de montaje al /etc/fstab, o asocian el entorno grafico por defecto que su instalador eligió como parte del propio sistema. "Anda! Pues el entorno gráfico de Suse es distinto al de Gentoo". Y personalmente, me callo y no digo nada. Pero os reconozco que me saca de quicio.

 

Eso no es culpa de la distribución, depende de la persona con la que trates... ten en cuenta que nadie nace sabiendo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Eso que a nosotros nos parece una chorrada, es un verdadero problema de gente de otras distribuciones. Pasan de leer, pasan de aprender. 

 

Decir que los usuarios de otras distribuciones pasan de leer y pasan de aprender me parece bastante arriesgado y falso.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si les gusta la concepción de ordenador como un electrodoméstico, que usen Windows, o Mac Os X que es un sistema magnifico y de una calidad muy buena.

 

Ni uno ni otro son magníficos ni de buena calidad. Si pueden tener un Mandriva o un SuSE, mejor  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> en todo caso Dioses serían sus desarrolladores.

 

¿y por qué no los desarrolladores de otras distribuciones?

 *Quote:*   

> de la misma forma que lo son los de un usuario de Suse respecto a los míos.

 

¿y tú cómo sabes que controlas más el tema que cualquier usuario de SuSE?

 *Quote:*   

> Y así es como funciona.

 

No lo veo tan claro :S

 *Quote:*   

> Lo que no me gustaría sería perder el inmenso potencial de aprendizaje que tiene Gentoo. No menosprecio a los usuarios de Suse, pero sé, y se sabe, que es altamente probable que sepa mucho menos que yo, sencillamente porque no lo ha necesitado.

 

Es cierto, es probable (no seguro)

 *Quote:*   

> Los usuarios de Suse saben menos que Yo

 

¿y tu qué sabes?

___________

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Si el instalador gráfico es opcional y es capaz de acercar Gentoo a más gente, a muchos más usuarios... me parece sencillamente perfecto.

 

Justo lo que pienso

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo es una distro en la que o configuras todo lo que instalas o la cagas, usando estúpidos valores por defecto 

 

Yo he usado muchos valores por defecto y no he tenido problemas

 *Quote:*   

> (el colmo de ellos sería syslog-ng)

 

¿qué problema tiene syslog-mg? Ahora uso metalog, pero tengo cierto interés por probar syslog-ng algún día, ¿qué problema tiene? Gracias por la información

_____________

 *artic wrote:*   

> Tampoco gentoo era una distro con instalador grafico y ahora si lo es........ creo que deberia haber binarios para cuando tienes prisa y no puedes ponerte a compilar ,y si son optimizados mejor que mejor,por no olvidar los otros aspectos arriba mencionados.

 

Pero para eso ya hay distros como ututo. El problema que vería a eso es que, seguramente, sería difícil de mantener tanto las fuentes como los paquetes. Mal no lo verí, pero veo la pega de lo que podría costar mantenerlo :S

__________

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo decidí hace algún tiempo ya no volverle a instalar Linux a nadie, significaba una pérdida de tiempo para mí, para que, pasados algunos días volviesen a su Win (no todos, eso sí), pero como era perder el tiempo, pues... decidí dejar de perderlo  

 

Es un fenómeno muy habitual, por desgracia   :Crying or Very sad:   sobretodo por los juegos y el reconociemiento del hardware

________

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## psm1984

Vaya, vaya, ¿y ahora han puesto un instalador gráfico? :S voy a tener que borrar mi gentoo e irme a LFS   :Laughing: . Ahora de verdad, ¿Tan importante veis la instalación sólo en modo consola? ainss... Bueno, a relajarse un poco, que cada uno use lo que quiera, y lo que no quiera, pues que no lo use y sin problemas  :Wink: .

PD: Ferdy, llevas razón en todo (de lo que dices en este post  :Wink: ), pero hay otras formas de decir las cosas..., de todos modos cada uno es cada uno y si fuesemos todos iguales mira tu que gracia. Por último, gracias por tu trabajo  :Wink: .

PD2: Parece que algunos despreciais el trabajo de distribuciones como fedora o suse... y realmente deberiamos estar bien agradecidos por todos los proyectos que desarrollan.

----------

## pacho2

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PD2: Parece que algunos despreciais el trabajo de distribuciones como fedora o suse... y realmente deberiamos estar bien agradecidos por todos los proyectos que desarrollan.

 

Claro que sí  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> ¿qué problema tiene syslog-mg? Ahora uso metalog, pero tengo cierto interés por probar syslog-ng algún día, ¿qué problema tiene? Gracias por la información

 

```
less /usr/share/doc/syslog-ng-1.6.9/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo.gz
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.5 2005/05/12 05:46:10 mr_bones_ Exp $
> 
> #
> ...

 

```
less /usr/share/doc/syslog-ng-1.6.9/syslog-ng.conf.sample.gz
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Syslog-ng example configuration for for Debian GNU/Linux
> ...

 

Disculpas por salir del tema y llegar al off-topic absoluto.

pacho que haga lo que hace syslog-ng en gentoo, me parece un tremendo lío, mete en /var/log/messages absolutamente todos los mensajes y no hay quien se aclare, no es que no me aclarase, esque perdía un montón de tiempo buscando la información que necesitaba, afortunadamente el paquete ofrece otras configuraciones, como la que muestro, y ya lo tengo funcionando, perfectamente integrado con logrotate.   :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

Ahh! Gracias por la información. 

Fíjate que yo precisamente pretendía usar syslog-ng para tener todo concetrado en el /var/log/messages y para poder comprimir los ficheros que va rotando

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

PD: perdón por salime del tema principal

----------

## g0su

No si ahora sera, que la funcion de gentoo es conseguir instalarla y no usarla, ni que fuera un videojuego...

Por mi no les doy un 10, sino un 11 por el instalador grafico, me parece perfecto, es facil y intuitivo pero claro, eso solo para los "pringados" como yo  :Sad: 

"Conseguir que cada vez sea mas facil y intuitivo, quiza no sea la solucion para ampliar el uso de las distribuciones linux, por eso el 95% de la gente usa linux y el 5% windows".

No se quien habra hecho o quienes habran hecho el instalador grafico, pero a la española solo dire una cosa: OLE SUS COJONES.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Ya que el instalador esta, esperemos que corrijan algunos bugs muy molestos que tiene. muchos ya estan reportados

----------

## Ferdy

Se arreglarán al igual que se arreglan en otras partes de la distribución. Es normal que tenga bugs... y más que aparecerán.

Saludos.Ferdy

----------

## warp3r

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> Pero no se trata de eso, se trata de que gentoo tiene una orientacion especifica, al igual que cada otra distro. mandrake por ejemplo no esta orientada a usuarios expertos. de la misma forma gentoo no esta orientada a novatos. que un novato use gentoo? pues perfecto, pero esa no es la orientacion de la distribucion.

 

Bueno, este tema ya lo traté con debianitas varios en el fosdem de este año. Por algún motivo consideran a los usuarios de gentoo como muy "testosterónicos" (literalmente) pues por lo visto no habian encontrado a ninguno que les pudiese justificar al 100% porque gentoo en vez de, por ejemplo debian. Yo ya les comenté que portage valia el esfuerzo de instalar la distro y de pasarte 4 dias para tener un sistema nuevo, y me creyeron al ver el manejo de USE flags, el make.conf y como se organizaba el subdirectorio /usr/portage

Leyendo comentarios como el de Cyberstudio y otros personajes de por aqui pues... no me extraña que los debianitas sigan pensando eso de muchos. Que montón de cerrados que habitan estos mundos.

Es así de simple: quieres gráfico, instala gráfico, quieres instalar a mano, control+alt+f1 y p'alante.

Y no vengas hablando de orientación de la distribución cuando parece que nisiquiera has entendido el mensaje de Daniel en http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/philosophy.xml. Si crees que un instalador gráfico te cambia el hecho de poder usar gentoo a tus anchas, chaval, vas más equivocao que Darth Vader con la alianza rebelde.

salu2

----------

## Ferdy

Te aplaudiría si no fuera porque no te pasaste a saludar en el FOSDEM  :Razz:  Por lo demás, amén.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Valla, pense que ya se entendia...

El titulo del post.... como dice??? a ver... dice ------> MI <--------- opinion sobre el instalador grafico... como se puede ver, nunca digo "EL INSTALADOR GRAFICO ES..." No... claramente digo "A MI" me parece......

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A mi el instalador me parece PESIMO. claro, esa es mi opinion, mia personal, de mi propiedad, opinion con copyright(C). Estoy seguro que muchos opinan igual y en contra. yo respeto sus opiniones.
> 
> 

 

Si todabia no se nota bien vamos a explicarlo mejor.... Esa es MI opinion personal. que alguien opine distinto pues amen. asi como yo tengo el derecho esa persona tambien lo tiene. Yo respeto sus opiniones, pero no las comparto. 

Repito nuevamente.... A mi el instalador me da igual porque simplemente no lo pretendo usar. siempre y cuando (Siempre y cuando) todabia pueda continuar instalando por consola como siempre, siempre y cuando un asistente no me compile un kernel generico con solo dios sabe que opciones, entonces amen con el instalador.

Repito por si todabia no queda claro.... esa es MI opinion.

----------

## cameta

Mi opinión sobre el instalador gráfico: 

Es una herramienta más, y como todas las herramientas son para una finalidad, y la finalidad de esta es hacer una instalación de gentoo rápida y sencilla.

Evidentemente si deseas una instalación personalizada y más optimizada el instalador gráfico no es la herramienta adecuada, pero ¿usarias una motosierra para cortar el pan? ya se que cortar corta pero.....

----------

## restiz

Estamos haciendo una montaña de un grano de arena.. como bien dijo cyberstudio es su opinión.. cada uno es libre de opinar lo que se le plazca, a lo mejor ha dicho tonterias que no tenia razon, o se ha metido en campos que no entiende bien, pero es su opinion, en cuanto al a mia, pues como ya ha dicho cameta, es una herramienta, y francamente, no se porque tanta obsesion con la consola... si existe algo que te hace la vida mas facil.. ¿porque no usarlo? en fin, esa es mi opinion

----------

## Reikinio

Jajaja tanta calentura por el GLI, tantas opiniones..

La verdad que a mi me importa un corno, no estoy ni a favor ni en contra, además, si alguien se gastó en hacerlo porque rechazar su trabajo? 

Después de todo Gentoo es acerca de opciones, blabla.

Por otro lado dejen de darle tanto palo a los elitistas, sin ellos(as) no sería lo mismo, son como los cuidadores de que Gentoo mantenga su esencia, y generan "flamewars".  :Smile: 

Quién era el que estaba comparando Gentoo con autos? ah sí, Cyberstudio, estuviste leyendo a Neal Stephenson últimamente ?

pacho2: deja de apretar tanto el "enter" que se me cansa el dedo  :Razz: 

----------

## aj2r

Tengo una pregunta, los que estáis en contra del instalador gráfico ¿estáis en contra de udev o, en su tiempo, incluso de devfs? ¿Qué pasa? ¿No queréis crear los dispositivos a mano cada vez que os hagan falta?

El instalador, como cualquier otra herramienta, es sólo software que hace la vida más fácil creando un nuevo nivel de abstracción, que si quieres usas y sino no. En mi opinión todos deberíamos trabajar en código máquina, ¡a parte de ser mucho más eficiente aprenderíamos muchísimo más!   :Very Happy: 

Fuera de bromas, el instalador gráfico me parece una gran labor que deberá evolucionar un poco para que seres abyectos como yo no duden en usarlo.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Bueno aj2r, tal como dices, el instalador es un software que cumple con una funcion. ahora bien, en mi caso no estoy interesado que un software haga esa funcion. mi interes es hacer esa funcion yo mismo.

Si quizas llego a usar el instalador lo usaria si estoy en contra del reloj y solo lo usaria para tener un sistema base que inicie, claro, sin X.

----------

## warp3r

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Te aplaudiría si no fuera porque no te pasaste a saludar en el FOSDEM  Por lo demás, amén.

 

HolaFerdy, estuve en la devroom de gentoo todo el domingo a partir de las 13h hasta que fue la confe de ClamAV,

pasé por el stand de Gentoo y una pareja (chico chica) q parecian españoles (pues hablaban español sin acento) me dijo q no habia nadie de documentación (q es donde hago algo en esta nuestra distro) y dije "ostia, avisad de que warp3r (en realidad dije mi nombre real) ha estado por aqui",

así que pasé a saludar!!

ahora aplaudeme  :Wink: 

----------

## German3D

Aqui otro usuario que apoya el instalador grafico  :Smile:  No lo he usado aun , lo usare , y vere el resultado final . A m me vendra bastante bien , por ejemplo para instalarselo a alguien en una tarde y no tener que traerme el PC o acampar en su casa varios dias ... 

En esos casos intente usar vidalinux , una especie de gentoo con anaconda ,Una instalacion rapida y sencilla  pero el resultado final ... dejaba que desear. Si gentoo 2006.0 me permite una instalacion rapida y con un acabado final esactamente a compilarlo a la antigua ... por que no ? Yo nunca he presumido de "eh tio soy pro , instalo gentoo con comandos en un terminal sin botones " ni he despreciado a nadie por " eh tio instalo suse en un momento" puesto que aun sabiendo instalar gentoo desde terminal soy bastante novato en tema linux en general .

54|u2 y mi enhorabuena a los dev por incluirnos esta nueva opcion  :Wink: 

----------

## FeniXhe

Yo también doy mi apollo a este instalador, enohoranbuena (aun que no lo e provado ni lo probaré en mucho tiempo). Yo prefiero instalar-lo yo mismo ahora que ya se, pero para los usuarios mas nuevos, enohorabuena. No hace falta ir de pro por la vida.. i eso es lo que les jode a algunos, que antes decias tengo gentoo i alomejor los tenian por mas pro's i a partir de ahora ya no sera lo mismo.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ahora aplaudeme

 

Entonces nos cruzamos... yoswink y yo pasamos bastante tiempo tanto en la devroom como en el stand....

/me aplaude a warp3r

Saludos.Ferdy

----------

## warp3r

La madre del cordero.

la proxima vez iré preguntando por vosotros todo el rato hasta que cuando os vean digan "ahi hay un pesao que pregunta por vosotros" 

xD 

un saludo

/me aplaue a ferdy

----------

## pacho2

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> Bueno aj2r, tal como dices, el instalador es un software que cumple con una funcion. ahora bien, en mi caso no estoy interesado que un software haga esa funcion. mi interes es hacer esa funcion yo mismo.
> 
> Si quizas llego a usar el instalador lo usaria si estoy en contra del reloj y solo lo usaria para tener un sistema base que inicie, claro, sin X.

 

Perfecto, nadie quiere que no lo instales tu mismo, pero, ¿por qué no va gentoo a añadir el instalador para la gente que no quiera instalarlo a mano?

(¿crees que a mi no me gusta instalarlo a mano?   :Cool:  )

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## k0rr

yo en lo personal elegi gentoo como distribucion por su flexibilidad y calidad de soporte varias otras cosas mas por sobre otras distribuciones que habia probado( slackware, debian, y las comerciales, redhat, suse, caldera, conectiva, mandrake , etc, etc, ojo no que diga q sea mejor sino que se adapta mas a mi gusto), y desde que lo empece a usar (2004.3) en un principio fue un parto instalarlo a pesar de que tenia un poco experiencia con debian que tiene una forma de instalar tambien minimal desde red, gentoo me resulto mucho mas dificil pero mucho mas enriquecedor pues aprendi realmente muchas cosas que los instaladores obvian , pero tambien pienso que la gente que busca algo un poco menos denso o una solucion (a mi me paso que queria isntalar gentoo en un sistema que el kernel de los instaladores minimos no tienen soporte para las interfaces de red) , yo creo que eso amplia el alcance de gentoo y gentoo no deja de ser un sistema para gente que quiere aprender por que aunque te lo instales completamente desde un live cd igual aprenderas a usar portage y a la larga esta comunidad de gentoo incita a personalizar el sistema lo que se traduce en aprendizaje y mejoramiento del nivel de los usuarios con respecto al hardware.

 creo que aunque a muchos no les guste que entren novatos, es lo mejor para una distribucion pues se masifica y aumenta la cantidad de gente que apoya el proyecto y los que saben y les gustan las cosas exclusivas aun pueden seguir con gentoo por que tiene un monton de posibilidades.

----------

## santiagozky

probe el instalador hace poco y no me gusto, la instalacion fallo a la mitad del proceso y no encontre la manera de seguir donde me quede, tuve que volver a empezar. pero pues no me preocupa, de hecho gentoo puede instalarse con cualquier livecd de linux (yo lo he hecho con un livecd de slax), solo descarga tu stage y tu snapshot de portage, no dependes realmente de ninguna aplicacion especifica de gentoo (excepto genkernel, pero es solo otra opcion no indispensable). 

sin embargo la idea de instalar gentoo mientras chateo o navego es bastante comoda tomando en cuenta el tiempo que puede tomar

----------

